# Nitrous kits



## GTO_Mike (Jul 24, 2006)

Has anyone with an 06 put a bottle on their car? If so what kits will work well and how big of a shot are you using? I'm thinking about doing a 150 shot.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I've got an 05 with a NOS Plate kit using a 150 shot. Works great and hidden real well. I'm also using an FJO Racing 2-stage progressive controller. www.fjoracing.com if you want to check it out. On street tires i've done 12.1 @ 120.4 1/4 mile times. Next i'll have it tuned, get a converter and tweek the controller a little more. I'll try and post some picture...

Good Luck!

Chris


----------

